# PR (Visa classL; 189) Latest date to enter Australia



## shaijasa2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a specific question about the latest date by which one should enter in Australia after he has been granted visa under Sub Class - 189. I understand that DIAC will specify the latest date by which one sgould enter Australia in the Visa Grant Letter.

But folks whgo already have got visa under 189 can they share normally in how many days does one have to enter Australia - Is it 30, 90, 180 or 365 days. 

Follow on question - if one is not able to find the job within that time frame in Australia can he make a short trip to Australia for 7 days in order to keep PR alive.

Any pointers will be very much appreciated.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

shaijasa2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a specific question about the latest date by which one should enter in Australia after he has been granted visa under Sub Class - 189. I understand that DIAC will specify the latest date by which one sgould enter Australia in the Visa Grant Letter.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You normally get a period of 1 year from the date when u completed your health or got your pcc
For eg : if you completed your meds/pcc on 1st Dec 2012 then your initial entry will be 30th Nov 2013
You have to visit australia before Dec 2013 or else your visa will be invalid
Once you have visited then your visa remains active for 5 years from the date of issuance and you can enter Australia before 5 years
Hope this answers your question


----------



## shaijasa2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply. One more question the first trip to australia can be a week long in order to keep the visa active or is there any specific period of stay during first time entry to australia after grant of PR. How much is the processing time for 189 is it 3-4 months or quicker?



irshad2005 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You normally get a period of 1 year from the date when u completed your health or got your pcc
> For eg : if you completed your meds/pcc on 1st Dec 2012 then your initial entry will be 30th Nov 2013
> ...


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

shaijasa2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. One more question the first trip to australia can be a week long in order to keep the visa active or is there any specific period of stay during first time entry to australia after grant of PR. How much is the processing time for 189 is it 3-4 months or quicker?


You can book your tickets for morning and come back in the evening
The only thing that they expect is that you land in australia...thats it...
Processing time for 189 depends upon case to case....
Max i would say 6 months
Mine took 1.5 months 

all the best


----------

